# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  طريقه اصلاح السريال عن طريق بوكس ال cyclone

## GSM-AYA

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*   *طريقه اصلاح السريال عن طريق بوكس ال cyclone*  *1- dct4/bb5 نفتح البرنامج ونضغط على* *2- dct4 نختار جيل ال* *3- read ask نضغط على*  *4- بعد ذلك سوف تظهر قائمه جديده نكتب بها سريال الجهاز ونضغط اوك* *5- سوف يبدا البرناج بقراءة الاسك وبعد ذلك سوف يختار مكان لحفظ الاسك ونقارن اولا السريال بسريال الجهاز اذا طابق السريال نقوم بالضغط على save* *6- dct4/bb5 ثم نغلق قائمه* *7- credits ثم نضغط على* *8- ونكتب سريال الجهاز*  *9- calculateثم نضغط على*  *10- rpl ننتظر قليلا وبعدها ياتي*  *11- وبعد ذلك نغلق هذه القائمه*  *12- dct4/wd2/bb5 ونفتح قائمه* *13- dct4 ونختار* *14- وندخل على قائمه security* *15- write rpl ونضغط على* *16- بعدها سوف تظهر قائمه جديده نختار منها ملف ال rpl*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## tifaa

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عباس طه

مششششككككككوووووورررررررر

----------


## Boufatah

الله يجازيك كل خير

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك

----------

